
At Work, Expertise Is Falling Out of Favor - couchand
https://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2019/07/future-of-work-expertise-navy/590647/
======
ailideex
There is nothing worse than working with an engineer that gets pissy when they
have to learn something new.

Being able to learn new things is an absolutely critical skill for an engineer
and I would think any knowledge worker.

